# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Tiny Personal Firewall 2005

## JIEXA

Не подскажите где почитать про этот фаервол, нужен мануал, желательно поподробней.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

http://www.ca.com/tinysoftware/ если тут не найдёшь то сомневаюсь что вообще найдёшь..

----------

